# Custom trucks



## ETSRRCo (Aug 19, 2008)

Does anyone know of anyone who makes custom trucks? I am planning on building 1:20th scale models of the Boston, Revere Beach & Lynn Railroad's MU cars. The regular MCB trucks arent the big problem (though they could be dow to their 6' 6" wheelbase). The problem is going to be the Brill 177E2 model trolley trucks. For anyone who doesnt know about the BRB&L here are some pictures. The first photo shows the Brill truck. One end of the cars used the Brill truck while the other end used the normal MCB trucks.


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Eric, I have forwarded your post to a friend of mine who is a long time scratch-builder of "O" scale traction. 
You might want to look at: www.eastpenn.org/photos_tomp2.html Hopefully that address is still current. 

Larry


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Does anyone know of anyone who makes custom trucks? 
Eric, 

Our EBT M-1 Railcar has the same problem, and I have found at least one source of custom brass who offered to make trucks for us. 

Email me (I allow 'everyone' not just my friends ;-) EBT in Fn3 M-1 Railcar Page[/b]

P.S. Of course us EBT guys know the BB&L. EBT bought coaches 8,9,10 and 14,15 from them. 14 and 15 are still in operation - though being rebuilt this year.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Doesn't look like this one.

http://www.lightrailproducts.com/00...trucks.htm


----------



## ETSRRCo (Aug 19, 2008)

Ive been on the Lightrailproducts.com site and seen that Brill truck. It just doesnt have the length of the 177E2s. However they have a lot of other things I can use in the build.


----------



## FH&PB (Jan 2, 2008)

Do you have plans? How many do you need? I wonder if you couldn't just build a couple out of styrene and be done with it. If you need a bunch of them, you might consider doing one out of brass or aluminum, then having it cast by Ozark or Hartford (I think they will still do small custom jobs).


----------



## pinewoods (Jan 20, 2009)

I am working on a 'condensed' 1:22.5 version of one of the BRB&L mu cars based on a Bachmann coach for my Doe Run Electric railway. I was planning to build a master for the Brill truck and cast them in resin. If you can find someone to do in metal I would be interested in at least 1.


----------

